# New Kioti coming soon



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Signed the papers for this today. Should be delivered Wednesday or Thursday.
Also got a Agric tiller to go with it.

CK20S gear with KL120 loader.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done Larry! Looks super tough! I always liked those Kiotis. Maybe it's the Kubota orange or something. What's the first thing when you get it home?


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm pretty pumped about getting it.
I've got some garden areas to be tilled and last Summer I managed to catch the county cutting brush along the section lines and got a big load of wood chips dumped. They've been composting since June but I need to stir them up a bit.

I kind of like the color myself but more for the loose ties to Allis-Chalmers. I just hope the CA doesn't get too jealous.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

It's here! They called yesterday morning and brought it up.
Spent a couple hours stirring compost and tilling the garden. 
Initial impression is very good. About the only real cheesy thing is the tool box but that's a minor issue.
Not the best pic but all I got so far, I'll try to get my wife to get an "action" shot this afternoon.


----------



## jeremy27 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Looking at CK20S*

I was looking at the CK20S and my concern was more on how it handles with the the loader. Does it seem to move dirt adequate? How is the time for the loader operating. One thing I like about this tractor is the 12" ground clearance.

-Jeremy


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

As long as you keep it within it's design specs, the machine it will do what it says it will.
I've filled the loader bucket heaped up with damp gravel till it was rolling off and it handled it just fine. Under a full load of gravel it still lifted it quickly. 
I've also filled the loader with all the shale it would hold and drove it up a fairly steep hill. I could tell it had a load but it just dug in and drove right on up the hill.


----------

